# Wich Is harder one the shoulders



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

The last surgery was last February on my right shoulder The one before that was in 2012. I did all the physical therapy after both shoulder surgeries. I really don't work out except for firewood gathering some of the year.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I think an ideal bow might be a Onieda.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

454casull said:


> Stick, have someone take a good side shot of you at full draw. Based on what you have told us about your surgically repaired shoulders the compound is your best bet, however it needs to fit you. Also, the Halon is what I would classify as aggressive on the draw, you would be miles ahead with the no-cam or a bow with a similar draw cycle. I think the "curve" is transmitting more feedback into your body vs. being absorbed with the compound. How long ago was your last "refresh" to your shoulders? Do you do anything to condition them other than shoot? I shot 85# for years and currently shoot 72# but I work hard at staying in shape. The only shoulder issue I have had was when I fell on the ice (fishing) at the end of 2016. The older we get the more we need to take care of the joints and to let them heal, took a full year to be able to lift with no pain. No a commentary on you just general comments.


I will second and vouch for the No Cam! You could get the 50 pound version and shoot in the 40 - 50 pound range. I got the 60 pound version, but before that I was shooting 70 pounds with my old Darton.
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Onieda would be a decent choice. Based upon VERY non-scientific data, all the guys that seem to have shoulder problems (brought on by over usage) don't do anything to support shooting heavier poundage or their 100-200 arrow a day sessions. The majority of the draw is with your back muscles while shoulders do get recruited they should not be primary, especially for holding. Kind of why "bow fit" (no not Levi) is so important. I am no doctor but you still may be feeling the effects of that February (2017 I'll assume) surgery. IMO rehab is on-going, not something you do for awhile then stop.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Not Levi lol. It's the shoulder ( bow arm )I had done in 2012 that's giving me problems. I was doing ok until the other day, I was starting to shoot when I had a sharp pain in the joint and on top. Stiffened right up over night. I haven't shot since, kinda afraid to honestly. I don't want to have to go threw that surgey again.


----------



## terryna (Mar 21, 2018)

sub'd to this thread


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Not Levi lol. It's the shoulder ( bow arm )I had done in 2012 that's giving me problems. I was doing ok until the other day, I was starting to shoot when I had a sharp pain in the joint and on top. Stiffened right up over night. I haven't shot since, kinda afraid to honestly. I don't want to have to go threw that surgey again.


 I heard that! You did right by stopping. Give it some time, ice when necessary take whatever you normally would for the pain/inflammation. Get yourself some of those exercise bands and use them to loosen up and to stretch/warmup before you shoot. They vary in resistance so try a few if you can. One tip is to watch how you sleep, I cannot tell you how many times I've slept wrong and thought I'd need shoulder surgery the next day or three. Seriously try to get a pic of yourself at full draw, level not from above or behind, well behind could help too. Diagnosing stuff over the net is imprecise at best but it could help. Hey anything to keep you from a crossbow. Sorry all you Xbow users.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

stickbow shooter said:


> I think an ideal bow might be a Onieda.


You'll never look back. Used one since I started bow hunting. As smooth as they get IMO.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

stickbow shooter said:


> I am grasping for things just so I don't have to use the xbow lol.


xbows are boring once they're sighted in, but stop by a bone doc and ask. mine tells me he sees and does surgery on bow hunters a lot.
just had rotater cuff surgery myself.
went to a xbow last year. old age sucks.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Stick you could also have your shoulder up and out of the socket at full draw, not dropped down where it should be to reduce the stress on the bow shoulder and have better form. Hard to explain, but I've seen tons of people shoot that way.

It is hard to learn new form, especially when you can't shoot more than a couple arrows.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea buddy, getting old does suck. I look at a lot of bow hunting sites and there is always a " shoulder " thread.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Might go out tomorrow and give it a go again.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

My take from my own experience is the compound is easier than my recurve. I have one surgically repaired badly damaged shoulder and another that could use it. Ligaments are my issue. My Compound (Reezen) is at 70 my recurve is 50. The strain of the recurve hold is much harder on me than the c-bow. Fingers and shoulders. I also have a x- bow. As you stated one bad pull and your hurting for days or weeks. I’m not willing to give up days or weeks of my favorite sport because of ailing joints. Exersise helps but can also be one wrong move from the same situation of being in pain and out of the game. I killed with both weapons this year.


----------



## glucas (Aug 27, 2013)

Thus the whole point of a recurve pull shoot point on the way up
and kill.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I hold straight out and pull back to my anchor. I don't swing draw.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I know that for a fact that shooting a high poundage compound with light arrows for years will certainly destroy your bow arm shoulder. It was never meant to be a tuning stick


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Never been a light arrow guy. , back when shooting high poundage compounds I was during 2317 0r 2419 arrows. But still, It didn't help matters much. Especially when a fella shoots year round.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Never been a light arrow guy. , back when shooting high poundage compounds I was during 2317 0r 2419 arrows. But still, It didn't help matters much. Especially when a fella shoots year round.


Have you ever tried shooting left handed? I know it would be weird, but it could give your right shoulder a break. But equipment change would be costly. Just a thought....

I would hate for them to have to put you down and sell you for glue!!! LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

That might be a good idea, I will check around next time I'm at the archery shop. Tried shooting a couple of my bows yesterday, not happening yet.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Left handed would be an option!

Or even look for an older model bow like a Switch back. I still have mine for a back up, it feels like I can pull that little bugger back with 1 finger at 70lbs compared to my MR6.

If you fish a certain unmentionable, you should be getting some exercise this time of year...


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought about looking at a older Mathews, the shop I go to usually has a few . But most are 70# models. Not giving up yet. Haven't even been fishing this year. Just not into it.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

If I can't keep on shooting then I have to make the dreaded choice between my bows or an xbow. Already have one so it won't cost me anything to switch. But just isn't the same.


----------

